# Phenibut withdrawal? I really need feedback.



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

Stopped taking phenibut basically cold turke 3 days ago. I had taken like 7-9grams a day for 3-5 days. 

Yesterday 120mg adderall xr over the course of the day.

Went to doc this morning, got a benzo. I was feeling overwhelmed and terrified.

How long is this gonna last? How can I deal with this? I need some kind of reassurance, this is ****ing with my grades.

Thanks


----------



## TheThinker (Mar 6, 2013)

You're gonna feel really demotivated, tired, and just feel low for a few days. It really sucks but it goes away fast. Just ditch the phenibut, it does more harm then good.


----------



## BlaineILR (Apr 21, 2013)

I am also dealing with withdrawals.. have been for 2 weeks.. but I am tapering.. the first week was ok.. I started a slow taper.. then I am sick and tired of waiting around on this ****.. So I dropped it quite a bit for this past week.. Monday night - 10pm - 12: I woke up from a dead sleep, bed drenched in sweat, freezing cold because of the fan and ac blowing on my sweaty body.. I was shaking like a leaf, mainly from the cold.. got up, put some clothes on.. then the real fun began.. my pulse shot through the roof.. from about 60 to 65 resting rate, to literally 170 or 175 in about.. 30 to 45 seconds.. my face got blood red, my blood pressure was sky high.. my body temperature went to about 100 (which really isn't that bad).. My body started to shake really bad.. muscles tensed up.. then the convulsions started.. for about an hour or so I could not stop my body from spasming.. my muscles were so tense I couldn't lower my shoulders from my ears, I couldn't straighten my hands out.. I thought I was going to die.. surprised I didn't.. First week taper from 10g a day to about 8g.. no big deal really.. My body wanted it, but I do not want it.. This week, I am down to 3 to 4g.. I have a little ways to go.. Next week I will be down to 2.. then down to 1.. then 0.. I am a recovering addict/alcoholic.. I started taking phenibut for anxiety like most people.. I never got high from it, the tolerance went so high so fast.. in all my years of using dope, I have never experienced any tolerance like that.. The withdrawals are pretty damn real too.. Had this from xanax, but not for this long.. 

I take kava and theanine for some of the minor anxiety through out the day.. It definitely helps, but its not a cure all. I would love to take some PM medicine to help me sleep, but I am in the process of getting off of those too.. 

It has been intense so far.. I can definitely feel like I am starting to get a little better.. but I have some more tapering to do, so I know this at ease feeling isn't going to last long unless i taper extremely slow.. If I thought I wouldn't die, I would just stop taking it on a thursday night.. and suffer from friday evening, until monday.. and then start picking myself back up slowly over the week.. but this stuff has put my body through some massive stress.. Anyways.. Good luck.


----------



## BlaineILR (Apr 21, 2013)

this stuff is the devil if abused.. It really did help in the beginning.. If I only had a little bit more control.. I am down to 1.5g a day right now.. compared to 10g a day 3 weeks ago.. the worst is over.. now I just get high blood pressure from time to time.. a little skin crawl.. shallow breathing.. 

in the beginning it was horrible. I am so ready to ditch this stuff, but I dont want the withdrawal symptoms.. so im tapering slowly now..


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

calling the devil a white powder. You are really making the devil look like a weakling. 

Quitting phenibut is easy. It is peanuts!


----------



## wssslam (Sep 10, 2013)

*In the same boat*

I too, was an idiot and decided to take this stuff for 15 days straight around 3-5 grams. I'm only about 24 hrs clean so I know the withdrawal hasn't even begun to kick in. Would it be a good idea to just go to urgent care and tell someone? Do doctors even know what this stuff is? I just know the hell I'm in for and I am willing to get help but don't want it to be a waste of time.


----------



## apollo66 (Jan 29, 2014)

*Acute insomia with phenibut*

Hi...i need help bad,bad.right now im on day 13 or 15 of no sleep what so ever.i started phenibut 2 wks ago and.took way to much from the start.1 gram wasnt doing it or so it seemed.ive taken from 3 grams a day to 7 or 8.grams a day.the only reason i uped it was i was trying to find the right dose so i can sleep.i gues the average would be about 6 grams a day a couple less a couple more.i need sleep what do i do,please help


----------



## jammm444 (Aug 17, 2015)

I took 4-5 grams of phenibut for about 2 months. Went on holidays for a week and forgot it at home 6 hrs away. Had a couple days where was tired and really didn't want to do much, but once I got up I was ok. Wasn't as bad as I was expecting. Maybe cause I was swimming water skiing and with people all day. Could see it probably being worse alone, or if having to be at work. Bought a kilo of it and decided to take a break when got back. Been 2 weeks since I took any. Will wait another two weeks and start using it once a week. The last month it wasn't even close to how it was in the beginning.


----------

